# Nasen im Teich



## schnuttchen (28. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich bin neu hier und hab eine Frage:
Wollte __ Moderlieschen für unseren Teich kaufen und hab mir Nasen andrehen lassen.Der verkäufer meinte die fressen die Algen. Jetzt (leider  erst jetzt und zu meiner Schandehab ich hier im Forum gelesen,wie ungeeignet die tiere für den Teich sind.Soll ich die jetzt wieder rausholen? Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben?! :?
Herzliche Grüsse Erika


----------



## canis (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nasen im Teich*

Hallo Erika

Tja, man sollte sich halt informieren, bevor man Tiere kauft... 

Auf jeden Fall solltest du dich beim Verkäufer und am besten auch direkt beim Vorgesetzten beschweren. Ob ein Fang der Tiere etwas bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn du sie wieder zurück bringst, werden sie einfach dem nächsten Unwissenden verkauft.


----------



## schnuttchen (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nasen im Teich*

Danke David  du hast ja recht.Ich werde auf jeden Fall  die Beschreibung der Nasen ausdrucken und sie dem Verkäufer unter die __ Nase halten.
Grüsse Erika


----------



## willi1954 (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nasen im Teich*

zumal Nasen ziemlich gross werden. Ich habe auch welche im Teich. Im letzen Jahr ist eine in die Reuse gegangen, siew maß ca 30cm. Beim Kauf waren sie max. 10.
Und das sie Algen fressen, ist ein Märchen. Aber ein 5000 l Teich ist viel zu klein für Nasen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nasen im Teich*

So is das leider mit vielen Verkäufern
Hauptsache verkaufen und gewinn sichern
Ob eine beschwerde beim Vorgesetzten was bringt
der Verkäufer redet sich warscheinlich raus, so in der Art:Ich hab doch nur den Wunsch der Kundin befolgt
Kennt man ja leider.
Vieleicht bringt ja der Satz: "Dann werd ich meine nächsten Fische dort kaufen, wo ich besser beraten werde!"
ja was.

Was immer hilft: Sich vorab informieren und mit fester Meinuing gegenüber dem Verkäufer auftreten.
Wenn der merkt das man sich gut auskennt, evtl. besser wie er selbst dann bremst das manchmal die Profitgier
Ein zufriedenen kunde kommt wieder.


----------



## canis (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nasen im Teich*

Nur zur Klarstellung: Das mit der Beschwerde beim Vorgesetzten meinte ich nicht so, dass man sich über den Angestellten beschweren soll; der tut ja nur seinen Job und wurde wahrscheinlich extra dazu angehalten, Nasen zu verkaufen. Vielmehr sollte man sich beim Vorgesetzten beschweren, da dieser wohl einen grösseren Einfluss auf die Verkaufs- und Beratungspraxis der Firma hat als der einfache Angestellte.


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nasen im Teich*

...und Einkaufspraxis, denn nur wer Nasen einkauft, kann Nasen verkaufen....


----------



## schnuttchen (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nasen im Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
ich lass mich immer viel zu leicht überreden.Aber sagen werde ich dem Verkäufer auf jeden Fall,dass er mir was falsches verkauft hat.Ich könnte mir vorstellen,dass der gar keine Ahnung hat wie die zu halten sind.Da kann er ja nur was dazulernen.Obs was bringt,wie ihr schon gasagt habt 
Danke und liebe Grüsse Erika


----------

